# Late Second Period after Miscarriage



## esnj

Hi, I am new to this site and did not know if this was the correct listing to post on. I recently had a natural miscarriage in May and received my first period about 5 weeks ago. I am worried because I am now late for my second period. I took a home pregnancy test and it came out negative. Is this normal? I've had slight cramps....but no spotting. Thanks so much.


----------



## smartiepants

Hi, I'm new too. 

I had a m/c at 10.6 weeks and it took almost a year before my periods settled down, they've been totally different ever since.

HTH

Stacey


----------



## tinadecember

hey,

what youve said is completely normal.. have you been having unprotected sex? if so theres gonna be a possibility that youre pregnant but as just said it can take a long time for your periods to get back to normal so dont be alarmed if she doesnt show for ages then suddenly pops up.

x


----------



## borntobeamum

Hey sweetheart, sorry to say but yes that can be expected, iv not long finnished my second AF and it didnt arrive till day 35/6, prior to being PG I was a "bet your money on it" 24 day girl.xx

It takes some time to settle down again.


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi Esnj, I am exactly the same hun, m/c in May, had a normal period in June and now Im on CD33 when Im usually like clockwork on a 28 day cycle. I've tested neg too (twice just to make sure!) I'm guessing this is normal and will just take some time for my body to settle down. A little frustrating though so I understand you will probably feel a bit anxious.


----------



## tinadecember

my cycles have changed too.. ive just had my 2nd period after my loss and my cycle has jumped from a 28 day cycle every month to 34 days! hopefully they will settle back down as time goes on xx


----------



## esnj

Thanks so much for the replies! I will let you know what happens!


----------



## plumplump

Hi honey just thought I'd say that it took about five months for my period to settle down after m/c in January. Hope things settle down for your soon :hug:


----------



## Kimali

I am new to this site too and exactly the same thing happened to me I misscarried my baby just after Xmas had a period now well over a week late and had 2 neg tests- I am so worried not that I am pregnant but if I am will I miscarry again??


----------



## Har

i know this is some time after your post and i hope everythings worked out well for you but i just read it and felt compelled to respond so i just joined the forum in order to do so. Like you i had three children and then i lost one at 9 weeks pregnant. A month later was pregnant again, used one of those very early tests but lost again when period was due. Doc said 25% of pregnancies end like this but most are not noticed, blamed early testing kits. Anyway to put your mind at ease. . My next pregnancy was the month after and he is now 9 weeks old and sleeping away while i push buttons on my phone to leave you this message. Dont give up hope or expect the worst. Pregnancy was fine and birth was lovely. Take care.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Thank you for posting Har its so nice to feel a little bit off hope :hugs: x


----------



## Mamabel

What a great post! Thank you for asking this question and to everyone for their replies. I miscarried five or six weeks ago (trying not to keep count) and still haven't had a period. I do feel a lot of pressure down in my uterus however. Can anyone add to this: is that feeling normal? I feel like part of me thinks I'm still pregnant (uterus, tired, and hunger) and the other part of me is not (boobs thank God are normal). If anyone can talk about the physical side and symptoms of late/delayed periods, I'd really appreciate that.


----------



## XXAimee XX

Hi,
Im also new to this site but seem to be having the same problems.
I had a D&C on November 5th and bled until the 14th November. Then i had a late second period (CD49) on 18th December ending 22nd. Im now CD51 to date (9th February) no bleeding I have had numerous negative HPT. I saw my doctor last weeks and he thinks its stress but i don't think so. I have had sore breast for around two weeks and period pains throughout. Im so confused about whats going on. Doctor says for me to come back in 2 weeks. He did a scan (not a proper scan the midwives do) which showed i should have a period within a few days as my wall was thick but that was a week ago. Can anyone offer me help or advice?


----------



## SilverFair

I had a natural mc on November 30th at 10 weeks, bled 5 days, then no period until 9 weeks later (CD61 or something...), but it's been weird. I think it's fairly common for women's cycles to get really messed up after a MC. Even though your wall is thickening up, maybe your hormones aren't signaling whatever needs to happen to bring on AF? (Like some women only have periods because their wall builds up so much and basically collapses in on itself, not because the hormones are telling it to do what it's supposed to do.) Maybe you could ask your doctor to check your hormone levels like progesterone or whatever it is that signals everything. Obviously I'm not a doctor and could be totally wrong about this stuff. Just my random thoughts. I hope you get it figured out. Having our bodies totally out of whack after a MC is just insult to injury!!! Hang in there!


----------

